# "Pots Off the Reefs" to be Heard by NJ Senate Committee.



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

The New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation is proud to announce that Senate Bill 221, which would prohibit the use of certain fishing gear on artificial reefs, is scheduled to be heard by the New Jersey Senate Environment and Energy Committee on Monday, February 1.

This bill has been a prioritized by the NJOACF council for the past 2 years with active support and participation by council members; Reef Rescue, JCAA, HRFA, NJ Beach Buggy Assoc., Greater Pt Pleasant Charter Boat Assoc., Jersey Coast Shark Anglers, NJ Council of Diving Clubs, Beach Haven Marlin & Tuna Club, and all NJOACF council members including hunting and forestry organizations.

Reef Rescue and NJOACF held a rally to bring attention to the bill last year, which elevated the issue to the attention of legislators - commercial gear must be removed from the reefs. In fact, a letter sent to U.S. Fish and Wildlife service by Reef Rescue and NJOACF, which informed them of the obstructions caused by commercial gear, ultimately resulted in a statement of support by NJ DEP and NJ DFW for removal of commercial gear in order to remain in compliance with Dingell-Johnson Sport Fish (Wallop-Breaux) Restoration Funds. 

NJOACF council members will continue to be at the forefront of the fight for legislation that will advance our freedoms to fish, hunt and practice all forms of conservation and outdoor recreation. 

The public is welcome to attend. The hearing will begin at 10 a.m. in Committee Room 10, 3rd Floor, State House Annex in Trenton, NJ. Directions can be found at http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/legislativepub/directions.asp. 
______________________________________________________________________
Anthony P. Mauro, Sr
Chair
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 

"We've got your back!" ________________________________________________

JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Good news for fishing, get out of here!


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

*"Pots Off the Reefs" Bill moves out of Committee...*

S221 Prohibits the use of certain fishing gear on artificial reefs. 

Unanimously passed by the NJ Senate Environment & Energy Committee this morning. A statement was made early that “I think we need a bigger room!” A standing room only hearing room was witnessed once again to a unanimous decision to pass the bill on to the full Senate, where in two previous sessions; it received 32 votes each time. Now it's on to the Assembly for another battle.


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Who to contact now:

*General Assembly Leadership*

Assemblywoman Sheila Y. Oliver (D) (Assembly Speaker) 
DISTRICT OFFICE ADDRESS: 

15-33 Halsted Street
Suite 202 
East Orange, NJ 07018

PHONE NUMBER: (973) 395-1166
FAX NUMBER: (973) 395-1724
EMAIL: [email protected]


Assemblyman Joseph Cryan (D) (Majority Leader) 
DISTRICT OFFICE ADDRESS: 

985 Stuyvesant Ave. 
Union, NJ 07083

PHONE NUMBER: (908) 624-0880
FAX NUMBER: (908) 624-0587
EMAIL: [email protected]


Assemblyman Jerry Green (D) (Speaker Pro Tempore) 
DISTRICT OFFICE ADDRESS: 

17 Watchung Ave. 
Plainfield, NJ 07060

PHONE NUMBER: (908) 561-5757
FAX NUMBER: (908) 561-5547
EMAIL: [email protected]


Assemblywoman Joan M. Quigley (D) (Majority Conference Leader) 
DISTRICT OFFICE ADDRESS: 

235 Ninth Street 
Jersey City, NJ 07302

PHONE NUMBER: (201) 217-4614
FAX NUMBER: (201) 217-4617
EMAIL: [email protected]


Call them, write them, fax them, email them. Ask them to have the bill heard in committee! Let them know you want the "Pots Off the Reefs"!


----------

